# LEMON PICKERS NEEDED IN FLORIDA - ONLY US CITIZENS OR LEGAL IMMIGRANTS NEED APPLY



## Jim_S RIP

(email received this evening)

LEMON PICKERS NEEDED IN FLORIDA - ONLY US CITIZENS OR LEGAL IMMIGRANTS NEED APPLY

“Lemon Pickers Needed” read the ad in the newspaper.

Ms. Sally Mulligan of Coral Springs , Florida, read it, and decided to apply for one of the jobs that most Americans are not willing to do.
She submitted her application for a job in a Florida lemon grove,but seemed far too qualified for the job.

She has a liberal arts degree from the University of Michigan , and a master’s degree from Michigan State University.  For a number of years, she had worked as a social worker, and also as a school teacher.

The foreman studied her application, frowned, and said, "I see that you are well educated, and have an impressive resume.

“However, I have to ask you, have you had any actual experience in picking lemons?”

"Well, as a matter of fact, I have," she said… 

"I've been divorced three times, owned two Chryslers, voted twice for Obama, and once for Hillary.” 

She started work yesterday.


----------

